# which Kimber?



## smlranger (Jan 13, 2011)

OK, I'm lusting for my first 1911 45 and I've got a little mad money (don't tell the DW :smt011). 

I've read many forums with suggestions for the 'first 1911' and I realize there are many choices. If I am willing to spend up to $1K, which Kimber would be my best bet? I want a full size and I don't necessarily want a light weight gun. I do love the way Kimbers look and I figure I may just as well get a good looking pistol.

I shoot targets and may, just may, do some IDPA shooting at a later time.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I picked up my SS Target II a few weeks back. I selected that one for a number of reasons; the grip felt really good in my hands (it's a rubber grip), it has fully adjustable target sights, and I just generally liked the way the gun felt. I handled many Kimbers as well as other 1911s and kept coming back to the Target II. If you get a chance to shoot one I would be surprised if you didn't like it.
Just one man's opinion!!

Oh yea.. I paid $839+ tax (new)

MO:smt1099


----------



## smlranger (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, I ended up with a Kimber Eclipse Custom II. Hope to get to the range later this week and try it out.


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice, Im sure you wont be disappointed.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Range report???

MO


----------



## smlranger (Jan 13, 2011)

First time at range with new Kimber Eclipse....gun performed flawlessly on some Federal 230 gr factory ammo. This is my first .45 and first time shooting a 1911. I was more accurate than expected at 30 ft. Looking forward to shooting this gun a lot more and getting even better with it.


----------

